
Ask HN: What is your favorite CV maker[0], and what does a good CV look like[1]? - spraak
[0] even if that means something like Vim, what outline and formatting guidelines do you follow? What file format do you export to? Though mostly I&#x27;m curious about web app tools<p>[1] i.e. What do you look for in CV as a hiring manager, or what do you find makes a successful CV as an applicant
======
romgrk
canva.com can be interesting:
[https://www.canva.com/design/DABq4bQQXZM/rbaXBbOcg1R19Ha0LcE...](https://www.canva.com/design/DABq4bQQXZM/rbaXBbOcg1R19Ha0LcE0og/view)

